# Scamp Grouper questions about cooking?



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I had the pleasure of going fishing with Recees last Sat. and took a little scamp home. Last Sunday i cooked some that i soaked in Italian dressing, some in Vinegeratte, and some with just melted butter and tonys. I cooked it on the grill at 350 for 3 mins and flipped 5 mins off. It was pretty good.

My question is what should i soak it in today? I did some in Vinegeratte and want to do something different. Any ideas???


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Scamp :clap

My favorite. Not a better tasting fish swims.

I'd avoid heavy marinades and instead try just rubbing some olive oil on it,

then sprinkle some garlic powder if you like, salt and pepper.

Then just a small squeeze of lemon juice.

Grill it up and taste the REAL flavor of Scamp.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's really hard to mess those fish up. Myself I just sprinkle with garlic powder, black pepper Then roll them in yellow corn meal and deep fry. Or for baking we garlic, black pepper and mix an egg with a little milk to moisten them. Then roll in oven fry for pork and bake for about 25 min or until the oven fry starts to get a little brown. Had some last night...


----------



## Loadedpole (Jun 3, 2009)

Clean 'em . Dry 'em good. Dip 'em in buttermilk and roll 'em in yellow corn meal loaded w/salt and black pepper.Then fry 'em in peanut oil . Lay 'em on paper towels to drain and they be ready. Don't forget the taters and pork-n- beans . Some like hush puppies . I like plain 'ol light bread.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Just grill to perfection in Garlic butter with a splash of real lemon juice and don't forget the cheese grits.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont fry any fish. I feel like it ruins (sp) it. Im just going to do it the same way i did last time and melt some butter and put a little lemon juice on it. Thanks for all the ideas


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't soak it. Just coat it with some extra virgin olive oil and season how you want. Throw it directly on the grill or on aluminum foil on top of the grill.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *hjorgan (7/3/2009)*Scamp :clap
> 
> My favorite. Not a better tasting fish swims.
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me...Too much marinade kills it.


----------

